# Racine Lock and Damn



## theoldvet (Dec 23, 2011)

Was thinking about heading down to Racine to do a little fishing on the sand bar. Has anyone been there recently and how was the fishing? I imagine the water will be a little high with all the recent rain until middle of next week. Any reports will be appreciated!


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Was down about a week ago and did okay in a short time. Caught a nice eye and a smallmouth. Water is supposed to be up about 10 feet above normal until next week. I think fish will still be there but tougher to get. Good luck and let me know how you do.


----------



## theoldvet (Dec 23, 2011)

Saugeyeaddict, 

I to live in Lancaster area but grew up in Middleport, Ohio down below the river from Racine. Will be going down to fish later in week. I'll let you know how we do and condition of river.


----------



## theoldvet (Dec 23, 2011)

Spent the day at Racine sand bar. Caught a 2 lb. catfish, 1 mudpuppy, and around 3:30 pm caught 1 sauger. fished until 4:30 and no other fish. thought the bite was going to turn on after catching the sauger but unfortunately it didn't. the river was real high but dropped about 5-6 feet throughout the day. Regardless, had a nice fire and enjoyed the day out fishing.


----------

